# Rednecks Gone Wild



## hemi (Jun 26, 2006)

Redneck Limo : 



Redneck Jet Ski: 


Redneck Hunting Trip: 


Redneck Golf Cart :


----------



## Lisa (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey!  Stop making fun of my friends and relatives!  :lfao:

J/K...

I like the pics, will have to find some to add to it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2006)

love the hunting rifle and the skiing


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 26, 2006)

I believe that 50 cal would be a hoot to shoot!


----------



## hemi (Jun 26, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I believe that 50 cal would be a hoot to shoot!


 

Is that thing a .50 cal or a 20MM? Looks awful big to be a 50, A buddy of mine bought himself a retirement present. He retired from the Air Force and bought a .50 cal bolt action that thing weighs a ton. I asked him how many times he had fired it. He said only 4 and that was it for that year LMAO


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 26, 2006)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Is that thing a .50 cal or a 20MM? Looks awful big to be a 50, A buddy of mine bought himself a retirement present. He retired from the Air Force and bought a .50 cal bolt action that thing weighs a ton. I asked him how many times he had fired it. He said only 4 and that was it for that year LMAO



I was guessing...  You think it is a 20mm?  Could be I guess, I have never seen 20mm cannon outside of an fighter plane.


----------



## hemi (Jun 26, 2006)

I dont know I never got to play with anything that big when I was in the military. It just looks a lot bigger the 50 my buddy has? I bet that would bring down a deer. LOL


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 6, 2006)

Where can I get a lift kit like that ?


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 6, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Where can I get a lift kit like that ?


If I were to guess, Wal-mart...


----------



## hemi (Jul 6, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> If I were to guess, Wal-mart...


 

Now thats funny there i don't care who you are.  Git R done


----------

